
Large Hadron Collider to turn on 'data tap' - jonbaer
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-32976838
======
kisstheblade
So what discoveries can we hope to expect with this higher energy? I mean what
kind of discoveries were simply not possible with the lower level used before,
do we know these or are they just smashing the particles and checking what
comes out? Eg. the higgs boson had a theoretical energy level which was looked
for (and found at the lower energies used last run).

FTA "But the boost in energy is vital for punching through to a new domain
where further discoveries about the Universe are possible."

"Early discoveries could include hitherto unseen "partner" particles to those
in the Standard Model that are part of a scheme known as supersymmetry, or
SUSY"

Ok so nothing specific, just looking. Which is ok of course :) Just curious
how much higher this energy level is considering what particles may be found
(eg. the mentioned "gluino", wasn't it possible to find it with the earlier
energy level?)

~~~
saboot
Several hypothetical particles, if they exist, will be found several times
faster than they would have been at the previous energy. Many of them are
listed here [http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2015/05/how-long-until-
its-i...](http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2015/05/how-long-until-its-
interesting.html)

